# Lancelot



## potter (Jan 2, 2008)

In search of an alternate kit of FP i found old pieces of pens. They are crome black, the nib is a black Bock nib medium. I am not sure, what i should think about it. The mechanics have a touch of dark age.
Thanks for comments!


----------



## winpooh498 (Jan 2, 2008)

I like it! How is it to write with? I can't tell how long the nib holder is, so is the step to the pen body bothersome?


----------



## Ligget (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW! I like the thick thread for the cap to go on, the nib housing is a little fancier than what we have to work with.

Is the metal dark like black titanium or chrome/silver coloured?

You made a great job of the body, way to go![]


----------



## potter (Jan 2, 2008)

the nib holder ir really a little bit short, only 22mm, and the step to the body is a little uneasy. I will write with the pen for a few weeks and then i know, whether its a problem. I made this step, to have a straight line on the closed pen.The metal is colored crome.
I forgot, the wood is spalted oak.


----------



## R2 (Jan 2, 2008)

I was intrigued by this pen when i first saw it.It is a very interesting concept and well executed. 
I was, and am,worried by the comfort of the grip. I'm wondering iftou really need a straight line barrel and cap.Would it be possible to make the line like the Panache pens so that you virtually eliminate the step?


----------



## potter (Jan 2, 2008)

hope, i can explain it understandable. The nib holder and the cap are screwed in a threaded tube, it is only 10mm long, so that you have the artistic licence to make the body. At the common kits the front of the wood is coverd by metal. My prob is, that the visual effect of the nib holder is sooo heavy!


----------



## potter (Jan 3, 2008)

here is still a picture of the kit


----------



## jhs494 (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice. I haven't ever seen any like it!


----------



## badger (Jan 3, 2008)

That is phenomenal.  I love the closed ends, it's a great looking pen.


----------



## potter (Jan 3, 2008)

The second i made today a little thicker at the ends and with olivewood













greetings Harry


----------



## winpooh498 (Jan 3, 2008)

The second is just as nice as the first.  That is a very interesting kit. 

What kit did the pieces come out of?


----------



## potter (Jan 3, 2008)

its no kit, i got to know somebody, who made the preproduction models for the big companys like Lamy, Faber, Waterman... he gave me the pieces, it was his own development. I have not seen his pens with this kit.


----------



## winpooh498 (Jan 3, 2008)

That is a good friend to have!


----------



## tnilmerl (Jan 14, 2008)

The next logical question is whether your friend is going to go into production and sell these nib assemblies on the open market.  I would be interested in a couple myself.


----------



## thewishman (Jan 14, 2008)

Me too!

Chris


----------



## potter (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi, he is not going into production, these are older pens and i dont know, how many are available. And another problem must be solved too. The screw is so churlish (?), that the ink dries gradually on the nib. I make a test by painting the inside of the cap. When i have a solution, i let you know....
greetings Harry


----------



## thewishman (Jan 14, 2008)

Thank you for sharing, Harry. I have been working on a kit-less design, too.

Chris


----------

